# Myostatin HMP and Follistatin 344 FLYING off the shelves!



## TwisT (Aug 21, 2011)

PurchasePeptides.Com


----------



## pieguy (Aug 22, 2011)

Are there any logs of people running this? Is Myostatin propeptide strictly something you run in week 8-10 of a cycle to push through stalling?


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 27, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Are there any logs of people running this? Is Myostatin propeptide strictly something you run in week 8-10 of a cycle to push through stalling?


 
BUMP!!!!!! How is the Myostatin ProPeptide compared to the Folliastin??? Is it basically the same because I see that the Folli is out of stock so not sure what to do besides wait until it's back lol!!!! Thanks in advance guys!!


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 27, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> BUMP!!!!!! How is the Myostatin ProPeptide compared to the Folliastin??? Is it basically the same because I see that the Folli is out of stock so not sure what to do besides wait until it's back lol!!!! Thanks in advance guys!!



One of the extreme peptide reps may have more detailed information to chime in with, but based on what i was told by one of them it will give very similar results as far as gains and inhibition of myostatin acting to halt muscle growth. the difference is only in the pathway that the compounds act on myostatin and the receptors, but effect should be very comparable between the two. If you're interested in either i'd try to get some soon and extreme's quality is really top-notch


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Im just worried about the effects on tendons, are thy permanent or just while on th pep


----------

